# Dupont imron



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I have gallons upon gallons of dupont imron 6000. I have black,white,gold,copper,turquoise,yellow,black cherry,silver,charcoal,met blue,crimson red, blood red, and more. PM me if interested in any


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

imron??
da hell is that.. is it base or industrial?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

its a polyurethane enamel, very good finish and EXTREMELY hard.

If your painting your chassis, I recommend it. You could even paint a body with it,it looks that good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmmm...


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

how much per gal, and do you have the activator to go with it? ,by the way how old is it mite need to be reshaken. PM me


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 17 2010, 02:13 AM~16637236
> *I have gallons upon gallons of dupont imron 6000. I have black,white,gold,copper,turquoise,yellow,black cherry,silver,charcoal,met blue,crimson red, blood red, and more. PM me if interested in any
> *


trade for some paint supplies!!! sandpaper, tape, buffing pads, compounds, razor blades, masking paper, pps liners, reducers, degreasers!! :0 LMK!!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

How much would you ship me some black to 87121? Do you have too use a reducer and activator? Or just reducer.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Feb 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16645303
> *how much per gal, and do you have the activator to go with it?  ,by the way how old is it mite need to be reshaken.  PM me
> *


 Im sellin them for $75 a gallon for any color, and i do have the activator. I have opened a lot of the cans they are still good i have even re shaken them and will re shake them b4 being shipped.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 18 2010, 11:52 AM~16651301
> *How much would you ship me some black to 87121?  Do you have too use a reducer and activator?  Or just reducer.
> *


 it needs to be activated and i have the activator


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I also have a number of these colors in Dupont ChromaPremier , and have a gallon of bright silver thats dupont ChromaBase


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

75 shipped?


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I need a gallon of black. Shipped to 28405,


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

I could use a gallon of black. How much shipped to 11216?


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Yo is 6000 a bc/cc system or single stage? If its just a basecoat I don't need it, sorry


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Feb 20 2010, 07:38 AM~16669079
> *Yo is 6000 a bc/cc system or single stage? If its just a basecoat I don't need it, sorry
> *


Pm sent


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

m-ron how much for the red 1 gallon?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

price gallon of silver chromabase? pics


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2010, 09:23 PM~16673640
> *price gallon of silver chromabase? pics
> *





pm sent


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 GAL OF BLOOD RED SHIP TO 91331


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Mar 2 2010, 10:18 PM~16778123
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 GAL OF BLOOD RED SHIP TO 91331
> *


pm sent


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

sending pm to you :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Were they single stage? If so did u have any midnight blue colors n how much shipped to 93722 asking for a homie


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ey homie where can i find pics of the colors??


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@May 5 2010, 11:03 AM~17399257
> *ey homie where can i find pics of the colors??
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i have used them as a single stage on suspension parts but never would i on a car, u should top coat with clear. As far as colors ill get some pics to post up and yes i do have something that resembles midnight blue


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i had it on my car its tough real tough paint and looked real good..pm sent..


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

How much for the midnight blue n if u got wut ever else I would have to mix wit it shipped to cali


----------



## psutton (Aug 6, 2012)

streetking said:


> I have gallons upon gallons of dupont imron 6000. I have black,white,gold,copper,turquoise,yellow,black cherry,silver,charcoal,met blue,crimson red, blood red, and more. PM me if interested in any


Need a gallon, if your are close I can pick it up today where are you locatedI am in Ft Worth


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Good stuff. Imma want some. 

All I can say is definetly wear your respirators with this stuff. Its hard on you.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Have something close this.?? How much would be needed for frame and belly on a regal


----------

